
The Suffocation of Democracy - csa
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/10/25/suffocation-of-democracy/
======
rapnie
An interesting - and more tech-related question - is why democracy can be so
easily suffocated these days.. and what we can do - or rather _must_ do -
about it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18151698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18151698)

